# Metal Lathe - $675 (Penryn, CA)



## MrWhoopee (May 13, 2020)

Metal Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Atlas 618, Craftsman 101 Metal Cutting Lathe. Comes with All the Accessories Shown in Picture (...



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## Janderso (May 13, 2020)

That's a lot of money.
It has an extra part. What is that piece? Sitting on the ways under a towel?


----------



## middle.road (May 13, 2020)

That looks to be worth it. Well equipped.
Heck what is the milling attachment going for these days?


----------



## Manual Mac (May 13, 2020)

Yeah I think it’s worth it too.
1/3 hp motors are cheap. It has a lot of stuff with it.
There’s an Atlas milling attachment on Portland craigslist now for $450, prob worth $250 or 3. They are very well made.
I adapted one of the Atlas milling attachments to my SB9”, used it for years, kinda slow, but if it’s all you have.....


----------



## Aaron_W (May 13, 2020)

That isn't a bad price with the milling attachment and tooling, far more reasonable than the guy on ebay who has been trying to get $1800 for a 618 without the milling attachment.



middle.road said:


> That looks to be worth it. Well equipped.
> Heck what is the milling attachment going for these days?



There has been an Atlas milling attachment on the local CL for a couple months now at $400, so something less than that?


----------



## cjtoombs (May 14, 2020)

That's one well equiped small lathe.   Gone already, too, so the price probably could have been higher.


----------

